# Amazing Macaron Video



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

While on the top of macarons, I had to share this amazing video passed onto me. I feel like it really reminds me of what I love about baking.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I watched this video about 5 times now..............its just awesome ! Thank you for sharing it.

Petals.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow. That was a very cool video. It may not be a technique video, but it was mesmerizing to watch. Thanks for sharing that!!!


----------



## ruwi (Sep 13, 2011)

what an amazing video.i make large quantities of macarons for resale .my oven at home is too slow now for the quantity.what oven should i buy?should i buy a convection or deck oven or any other please help


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for sharing!!!  What a beautiful video.


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2011)

Awesome video. Thanks for sharing


----------

